
Sun has gone blank twice this month, this is what it means - esalazar
http://www.news.com.au/technology/science/space/the-sun-has-gone-blank-twice-this-month-this-is-what-it-means/news-story/d775ecf894ab68415ed0108ced31a4e2
======
dooptroop
Those two example pictures aren't imaged in the same spectrum, I think.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Agreed but NASA's pictures are also pretty interesting for 6/30/16
([http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/assets/img/latest/latest_1024_1600....](http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/assets/img/latest/latest_1024_1600.jpg))
vs other days.

I think this is the exact picture they were using from that site :
[http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/assets/img/latest/latest_1024_HMIIC...](http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/assets/img/latest/latest_1024_HMIIC.jpg)

